# Convert .tax file to .pdf or something printable



## Consonar (Apr 15, 2015)

My printer (HP) malfunctioned during the printing of my tax return (April 14) and need to print. Sent a "saved as" to work computer to try and print from work. How can I open the .tax file to something printable?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing you used TurboTax software.

If I recall correctly, it allows you to save or convert your tax return in PDF format so you can open and view it in Adobe Reader and then print it.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Consonar (Apr 15, 2015)

Correct. I used Turbotax and thought it was saved as a .pdf (forwarded to personal email to print at work place) however file extension is .tax and it reverts to an app I have - named Tonido (used like Skype). Didn't save as .pdf.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not familiar with files saved in *.tax* format, so I'm not sure if double-clicking it will open it or if you need some other app to open it.

I'll leave you with someone else who may be able to help you.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I have PDFCreator installed.
It shows up as a printer, and anything printed to it - is saved as a pdf file.

Can you open the .tax and print it elsewhere ????
Then save the pdf to a flash or email it ????


----------



## Consonar (Apr 15, 2015)

That's the problem. Cannot open it as it has a .tax file extension. Turbotax indicated with was saving as .pdf. Opening on IPhone it shows as a .tax file and tries to open Tonido (a Skype like app). Trying to open on work PC it's looking for a program to use (I don't have). Let me try PDFCreator.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Consonar said:


> Cannot open it as it has a .tax file extension.


If you can't open the tax file (to print it) ... then PDFCreator will not help


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

You can just go back into your turbo tax account and save a pdf. The .tax file is for netfile


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Right click on the file in your file manager and use OPEN WITH and select your PDF reader. Does that work?
If it does just select all the print files and change the extension to PDF


The format of a file is not necessarily determined by the extension used, although convention says that it should be.

That is one of the ways that virus spreaders try to get their wares past virus checkers - by using an extension that isn't checked by default, but is really something else. That is why you should force to check EVERY file type.


----------

